# Small species



## Synapze (Aug 6, 2018)

Can anyone suggest a species that can comfortably live out its lifespan in a 32oz container?


----------



## River Dane (Aug 6, 2018)

Based on what I’ve read, Hestiasula sp. and Pseudocreobotra sp. can live in 32oz deli cups their whole lives. I think male orchid mantises can, too.


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Aug 7, 2018)

Any of the smaller flower mantises such as Creobroter or Pseudocrebotra sp. or Galinthias amoena. Bark mantises like Elmantis sp. Male orchids can indeed live their entire lives in a deli cup but the females are a lot larger, they need something at least 12 inches tall.


----------



## Synapze (Aug 7, 2018)

River Dane said:


> Based on what I’ve read, Hestiasula sp. and Pseudocreobotra sp. can live in 32oz deli cups their whole lives. I think male orchid mantises can, too.


Cool! I just ordered an unsexed pair. I have a friend who wants to try the hobby, but wants a small mantis to start. I figured I'd order 2 so I could experience the species as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 16, 2018)

I have my creobroter adult still in her cup. She has room enough too move on the lid and her fake flower.


----------



## Synapze (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I ended up with 6 Creobroter pictipennis and 3 Pseudocreobotra ocellata... both breeders sent extras and they all lived. ?

I'm really loving the Creobroters. I was worried because I read that they were really skittish and fast like roaches, but they are sooo easy to work with. I can't believe the Pseudocreobotras can take down hydei already. Tiny and ferocious.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 31, 2018)

Awesome! I am so glad you got what you wanted. Creobroters are the best!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 31, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Creobroters are the best!


agree on that?


----------

